# What is a "long term option"?



## satimis (27 February 2008)

Hi folks,


Please help me to understand what is "Long Term Options" on derivative.  TIA


B.R.
satimis


----------



## sails (29 February 2008)

*Re: Long term option*

"Long term option" for me means an option that is further out in time eg. several weeks/months/years out - depends on your time frame.

If you need to learn some basic information on ASX options, here is a link from the ASX site displaying their options page which shows the variety of info available: http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/index.htm. 

Then scroll down and to the lower left hand side and you will see links for their option education.  If you can't find it, try this: http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/classes/online.htm#options Registration is required, but I believe their basic online courses are free - or at least they used to be free.

Hope this helps!


----------



## satimis (2 March 2008)

*Re: Long term option*



sails said:


> "Long term option" for me means an option that is further out in time eg. several weeks/months/years out - depends on your time frame.
> 
> If you need to learn some basic information on ASX options, here is a link from the ASX site displaying their options page which shows the variety of info available: http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/index.htm.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your info


B.R.
satimis


----------

